# More Movie News!!!



## GoddessPatty (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey everyone,
Well I just want to scream because Im way too excited here.
So here goes.........
I landed a major movie role yesterday doing a movie for Dreamworks. I got the call from the Movie Director himself. I was highly recommended by the JackAss Crew. Gosh I love those boys! This Director has directed many movies including Something about Mary.
Its a Ben Stiller comedy and Ive been cast to play his mom or the co stars mom.
I meet with the Movie Director and most of the cast early next week to get more info and my final read. I was informed that during this meet, I will be watched via satellite by Steven Spielberg and Dreamworks bigwigs. Theres alot more I want to say but cant yet so stay tuned. (So nervous)
But I just had to tell you all now because Im so darn excited I cant even breathe.
Anyhow, and dont forget to see me in JackAss II which hits theatres next friday, Sept 22.
See ya soon!

Goddess Patty xoxo


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 15, 2006)

Congrats, Patty! I've been seeing your flying ass on Jackass commercials all week. Good luck in the major leagues.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 15, 2006)

GOOD LUCK Patty. 

Tell them the fat girls say hello !!!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 15, 2006)

Patty..how exciting!!!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 15, 2006)

Miss Patty I am sending you positive vibes and happy thoughts and congrats on the movie opening next week.
All the best,
Ms. J


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh my gosh. :smitten: All these movie stars around here! Keeping my fingers crossed for you Miss Patty.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 15, 2006)

Is that the Farrelly Bros.? Sounds good.


----------



## Ivy (Sep 15, 2006)

Woo!!! I am sooo excited for you girl!


----------



## fatlane (Sep 15, 2006)

GoddessPatty said:


> Hey everyone,
> Well I just want to scream because Im way too excited here.
> So here goes.........
> I landed a major movie role yesterday doing a movie for Dreamworks. I got the call from the Movie Director himself. I was highly recommended by the JackAss Crew. Gosh I love those boys! This Director has directed many movies including Something about Mary.
> ...




So long as you don't get too big for your britches, this will be a good thing for you. 

And if you DO get too big for your britches, post pix plz tanx. 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I promise not to hate you because I wish I was you or anything Jerry-Springer-y like that.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 15, 2006)

That's GREAT news Patty, and like BB... have been enjoying seeing your flying ass on my screen lately... always makes me laugh.


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow!! That is so cool. Very happy for you, and look forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## SpiceSquirrel (Sep 15, 2006)

Congrats lady, you are going places!


----------



## olivefun (Sep 16, 2006)

wonderful news!

You deserve this break.
Congratulations.

You'll be fantastic and not nervous, I know it.
This sounds terrific.

Olive


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 16, 2006)

That's great to hear, Patty!


----------



## mango (Sep 16, 2006)

*Hey Patty...

OK

I have 2 questions for ya....

How good are your acting skills??

Is there any way you can incorporate the string bikini into your character's wardrobe??  


Congratulations babe!

 *


----------



## TallFatSue (Sep 16, 2006)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Is that the Farrelly Bros.? Sounds good.


Yeah that sounds awesome, especially because they made one of my favorite movies (Shallow Hal) where the fat girl wins! Nice to know they're hiring a *real* fat girl this time, instead of just a fat suit.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow! You are going to be a star! I can't wait to see you the silver screen.


----------



## lemmink (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh wow, fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## Falling Boy (Sep 16, 2006)

That is awesome! I was already planning on seeing Jackass because of you!


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 16, 2006)

Congrats Patty! Awesome news. I'm so very impressed!

Can we have autographs?


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 16, 2006)

Congrats, Patty! Can't wait to see how it all pans out! I'm really looking forward to Jackass II, simply because you're in it.

Steven Spielberg is my _idol!_ I would consider myself lucky if I have even 1/3 of that guy's talent when I get into the 'biz.


----------



## chuck1 (Sep 18, 2006)

congrats. they picked a sexy woman.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 18, 2006)

Maybe they'll let you put your buttprint in Mann's Chinese? 

Fantastic news... Congrats!


----------



## GoddessPatty (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks so much for all the good words, thoughts and well wishes.
Im extremely nervous about this role but Im sure it will all turn out fine. 
I have to laugh because when the movie director called me, one of the things he told me was I would be perfect to play a 50 something mom who is over 400 lbs.
My reply to him was, well I know I can do the 50 something mom part but they would have to find me a fat suit to play the 400 lb part. hahahaha
Just my silly sense of humor but I had him laughing pretty darn hard.
I will update you all as soon as I know more.
Muahhhhhhhhhhh and supersize hugs. Im still on cloud nine!

Goddess Patty


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 18, 2006)

GoddessPatty said:


> Thanks so much for all the good words, thoughts and well wishes.
> Im extremely nervous about this role but Im sure it will all turn out fine.
> I have to laugh because when the movie director called me, one of the things he told me was I would be perfect to play a 50 something mom who is over 400 lbs.
> My reply to him was, well I know I can do the 50 something mom part but they would have to find me a fat suit to play the 400 lb part. hahahaha
> ...



That really did make me laugh out loud.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 18, 2006)

Congratulations, Patty. I think you're way too mom to play Ben Stiller's mom, though.


----------



## altered states (Sep 18, 2006)

The combo of Jackass and Patty... is there really a reason to see another movie, ever? The fact that the hookup means I'll be seeing lots more of Patty on the silver screen because of it is just pure nirvana. 

Congrats - a star is born!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 23, 2006)

Awesome news, Patty! :bow:


----------



## kennyg-uk (Sep 23, 2006)

congrats patty

is this the film?

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0408839/fullcredits


----------



## bigvek (Sep 23, 2006)

One thing caught me about this... (I just went and saw this fantastic movie...)

Despite Being almost double my weight, I think Patty has a higher vertical leap than I do. 

Patty, You are amazing, and surprisingly agile, too!


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 23, 2006)

yay patty! Everytime I see the Jackass 2 commerical, I think "There's patty!!" You are just the nicest person ever and you deffinately deserve all the good you're getting! And girl, as always. I love your wardrobe (and you, of course)!


----------



## porkchop (Sep 24, 2006)

Whoohoooo! Congrats! will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## Fairia (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, it's my first message here as a newbie and already I hear of a member in a movie. Now, the image was a little vague when I saw one trailer, but it looked like a heavy women doing some sort of leap. And that's you?  So great!

I'm Fairia by the way everyone. As I said I just joined and I didn't see any board for new members to post. If anyone has questions for me, and I see some familiar names, ask me.


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 24, 2006)

kennyg-uk said:


> congrats patty
> 
> is this the film?
> 
> http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0408839/fullcredits



Whoa! Did you see that?? A Farelly Brothers movie with a screenplay by _Neil Simon_?????

And by the way, congrats on the movie success Patty!! One of my most cherished possessions is my huge Jackass DVD Box Set! Can't wait to see you in the new flick. Would you mind posting that pick of you on the Jackass II set with my idol John Waters? And did the legendary director have something to do with the movie?


----------



## wi-steve (Sep 25, 2006)

can't wait to see it, will rent it. In wide screen, in your honor. 

Steve


----------



## djewell (Sep 25, 2006)

congratulations patty.


----------



## roundbird (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats, We need to see more of this in hollywood!
best of luck!


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh how wonderful Patty! I'm just getting caught up on your news but I could not be happier for you! Your a rockin', cool lady and so much fun, I know you will do a great job that will only lead to more cool roles!

My son thinks it is the coolest thing in the entire world that someone I know was in Jackass. He has asked me a ton of questions about you several times, saw pics of you in Vegas and heard me talk about how awesome you are. At first he was just curious but now he is a fan for sure! I just told him about your newest movie roll and he wanted to make sure he got your name right so he can tells his friends about it! He is positive that you are gonna end up SUPER famous!:kiss2: 

Big hugs, kisses and tons of good luck wishes! I can't wait for an update!...xoxo, Debbie:wubu:


----------



## GoddessPatty (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in updating you all, but Im currently down with the flu.
But thanks so much for all the good positive feedback, its much appreciated.
Well I have good and sad news to report.
The good news is, JackAss II is kicking ass in the box office. It grossed 28.1 million on opening weekend. Gosh, those boys rock and Im so lucky to have worked with them.
Now the sad news is, I was contacted today and told that they went ahead and filled the role already on the Ben Stiller movie. No explanation as to what happened, just that they filled it. 
Saddens me that I was offered the role and then nothing came of it. But thats hollywood and they dont have to give me any reason as to why or what? Oh well, nothing I can do about it.
But if this is my last gig in Hollywood, Im proud to say I did a movie, a rock video and many international gigs in the UK, Germany and Japan.
But Im not a quitter and hopefully more roles will come my way. 
Thanks to each and everyone of you that takes the time to post that youre thinking of me. 
Love you all!

Supersize hugs,
Goddess Patty

P.S. Now back to bed for me and you all stay healthy!


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 26, 2006)

GoddessPatty said:


> Sorry for the delay in updating you all, but Im currently down with the flu.
> But thanks so much for all the good positive feedback, its much appreciated.
> Well I have good and sad news to report.
> The good news is, JackAss II is kicking ass in the box office. It grossed 28.1 million on opening weekend. Gosh, those boys rock and Im so lucky to have worked with them.
> ...



Aw, I'm sorry Patty! They don't know what they're missing. I'm convinced that this is just the beginning of a long string of successes for you!

Get well soon! 

betsy


----------



## blueeyedevie (Sep 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well Patty. Don't be sad, I imagine you will get more roles. Your supper beautiful and talented, besides Ben S. isn't so great like say Johnny K. is any way. This is a little off topic but I have been sort of stressing over this. Jackass as you know is loved by the teenage crowd. Well I am helping to raise a teenager who loves adores , and is begging to see Jackass 2. ( This teenager calls me momma by the way) so How does Momma, explain about, women *momma's size* on the movie doing what your doing Patty? Really anyone on the board that has a opinion of how I should respond to questions or giving a explanation? I already have had to give a brief (explanation) of the "Fa" term, thanks to the Family Guy! Just to (make it clear) I am not saying any thing bad here, because I love you G. Patty, and think your just wonderful. I am just asking how I should explain it to a teenager. I already think he has some feeding issues and does not really understand them. ( How I know he does not know about all this already ) because he isn't allowed on the internet with out my supper vision. Thanks E


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry you didn't get the role. Hopefully, I'll work in the industry someday. And if I do, you'll always have a role in my films, Patty.

Which rock video were you in? I'd be very interested in seeing it.


----------



## rectumsandroses (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, shit happens I guess. It sucks that you didnt get the part cause u deserve it, but keep at it and there will be many more opportunities. Im sure I speak for everyone here when I say that we all believe in your talents and cant wait for the next role to come along.

(btw, does anyone have any links to the concerts Patty was in or the scenes she was in for Jackass. I think they have different commercials in Canada cause I didnt see her in any up here)


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 1, 2006)

Ms. Patty!
Just wanted to let you know that I saw the movie last night and you were great. To have my hero John Watters and that piece of man-cake that is Johnny Knoxville! Oh dear, I think I would have fainted...on top of Wee Man.


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Oct 6, 2006)

i am so so so so excited I cant wait to see it your doing great and you deserve all of it. I heard in vegas at the bbw party you jumped in the pool and you top came off! I was able to make it but i will next year!


----------

